# Réseau-Monter le volume d'un disque distant



## orangemeca (9 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir,
J'ai trois machine, en utilisant le partage d'ecran et le partage des fichiers, j'y accède parfaitement, cependant j'aimerai savoir si il est possible de monter le volume du disque distant sur la machine qui prend le controle, sans avaoir en quelque sorte à utiliser Aller à / Réseau.
En espérant mettre exprimé intelligiblement, d'avance merci pour vos conseils et éventuelles marche à suivre.


----------



## usurp (14 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Une fois que tu as monté ton volume distant, il suffit de le glisser dans ton dock (pas dans la partie appli, mais à coté de la corbeille) et ça te créera un raccourci. Si tu as coché "se souvenir du mot de passe" lors de la connexion, ton volume montera directement. Il faut bien sur que l'ordi qui contient ton volume ai toujours la même adresse ip (donc préférable ip fixe)

--Usurp--


----------



## orangemeca (15 Septembre 2010)

Merci,
Mon problème est justement de monter ce volume
Voici comment je procede de façon manuel, ce n'est probablement pas la bonne methode
1/Finder
2/Aller à
3/Reseau
4/Je double clique sur la machine distante
5/J'accede au dossier partagé

J'ai essaye de faire glisser l'icone ( aussi bien celui de la machine distante que celui du dossier partagé ) mais il ne m'est pas possible de creer le raccourci
Quand je fais glisser l'icone du volume vers la corbeille, les icones existantes font place, mais l'icone du volume remonte automatiquement, celle du dossier quant à elle ne provoque même pas le déplacement des icones existants.

Je dois mal proceder, mais je ne sais ou
D'avance Merci


----------



## Invité (15 Septembre 2010)

Et en faisant un alias ça marche ?

Quand ton volume est monté sur le bureau, tu l'ouvre et tu as ton dossier partagé.
Tu fais un alias du dossier (pomme-l) que tu mets sur ton bureau pour le test.
Tu démonte ton volume et double-clique sur l'alias, ça marche ?


----------



## orangemeca (15 Septembre 2010)

Désolé, mais je viens de tester en sélectionnant dans mon cas Data et ensuite Fichier / Créer un alias, l'option reste grisée


----------



## Invité (15 Septembre 2010)

Et en sélectionnant tout le disque (sur le bureau) tu peux faire un alias de ce disque ?


----------



## orangemeca (15 Septembre 2010)

Pas mieux, de plus mon probleme est que je ne sais comment mettre mon disque partagé et distant sur le bureau, à chaque fois je passe par le menu Aller / Reseau / etc, comment fait-on autrement ?
Par contre j'ai en quelque sorte trouvé une parade; dans les préférences du Finder / Général / j'ai coché Serveurs connectés, et maintenant j'ai mes deux icones sur le bureau.
Je considère donc que cela règle le problème, mais ne sais pas pourquoi l'alias ne fonctionne pas ? 
Si tu as une idée, juste pour ma culture personnel, d'avance merci


----------



## Invité (15 Septembre 2010)

J'ai dans l'idée que c'est lié au fait que tu te connecte avec  un compte "invité", donc avec des droits inexistants.
Si tu te, connecte avec l'identifiant du possesseur du disque (admin), tu devrais pouvoir faire des alias et tout ce que tu veux


----------

